# Any official B&C scorers on the site?



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Just wondering if there's any official scorers on the site that could help me out? I finally got around to scoring some of the sheds I found this year and I'm not sure how to score a couple. Actually it's a set. The G2 and G3 basically originate from the same point on the mainbeam and I'm not sure if I should take the third mass measurement there or not. I'll post some pictures to help illustrate what I'm talking about.


----------



## hlt (Mar 15, 2008)

looks right to me.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Yup, you got it!

So whats that pig score? What kind of spread credit you give him?

Tell me tell me tell me!


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

I am an official scorer for B & C and P & Y. The right side that you have pointed out as the G2 and G3 are actually what is known as a common base point and the one you are calling the G3 would actually be an abnormal point. This is the case even if they are matching on both sides. As far as I can tell from the photos this is the case. Where are you from? Maybe I could take a closer look for you.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

nomrcy,

Im not an official scorer, but have learned from speaking with them.

When you speak of common base points. Ive been told by one scorer, that common base points are open to "much individual interpretation" on the part of the scorer. Ive also been told that for it to be called a common base it has to originate from a point above the plane of where the rest of the tines originate from. (Dont know if I explained that well, but looking at the pic again, the "G2" and "G3" on that right antler do originate from a point higher off the main beam than the rest of the tines).

So what is a more correct definition of common base points? Is there that much individual interpretation with this abnormality? What about with a higher degree of non-typical growth?

And while im at it.......with forked tines. Say a buck has a forked G2. You count the point nearest the base as the G2, the forward point is the abnormal point, correct?


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> Yup, you got it!
> 
> So whats that pig score? What kind of spread credit you give him?
> 
> Tell me tell me tell me!


Was that sarcasm or your impression of hunt4p&y? :wink:

I haven't scored them yet. I estimated the unbroken one around 67 inches I think.

I've been told to count them both ways, typical and non-typical. Just wanted the opinions of my fellow nodakers. Thanks guys.


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> nomrcy,
> 
> Im not an official scorer, but have learned from speaking with them.
> 
> ...


A common base point, by definition, is: If you cut the points off at the main beam where the points intersect with the beam, it will be a figure 8 shape. I wish I had a scanner-I could show you the book and how it defines it. Either way on this buck-it is an abnormal point because it doesn't come off the beam in a normal row.

Yes-that is normally the case on forked G2's.[/quote]


----------

